# [SOLVED] Hanging during boot

## nicksmaddog

I'm running the 3.1.10 kernel.  During bootup, my system hangs at "Switching to clocksource tsc" for a few minutes, before continuing the boot process.  This isn't a huge issue, because the system does boot fine, it's just that it takes a really long time when it's hanging at that step.  Does anybody have any ideas as to what the problem might be?  This didn't happen before.  It seemed to be some change in the kernel config that made it start happening, but I can't seem to figure out what it is.

I know you probably need some more information.  Just let me know what would be useful (this is my first Gentoo install, so I'm still new, and not sure what useful info you need).

Thank in advance.Last edited by nicksmaddog on Wed Feb 01, 2012 5:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Please provide, in a code tag, the output of dmesg | grep -n -C20 'Switching to clocksource'.  Also, please upload to a pastebin the output of grep -E '^[^#]' /path/to/current/.config.  You may find it useful to enable PRINTK_TIME, which will include timestamps in the messages so that we can measure exactly how long it takes to reach the next step.  If you do not have that set yet, provide the output from your current kernel.  We can go back and collect the timestamped version later if needed.

----------

## nicksmaddog

Thank you for your help.

Here is the dmesg output:

```

326-[    0.408192] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:05.0

327-[    0.408390] SCSI subsystem initialized

328-[    0.408540] libata version 3.00 loaded.

329-[    0.408705] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

330-[    0.408797] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

331-[    0.408888] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

332-[    0.409159] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.24.

333-[    0.409220] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

334-[    0.409621] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

335-[    0.409683] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff 

336-[    0.409686] reserve RAM buffer: 000000006e54a000 - 000000006fffffff 

337-[    0.409689] reserve RAM buffer: 000000006fd3f000 - 000000006fffffff 

338-[    0.409692] reserve RAM buffer: 000000006ff00000 - 000000006fffffff 

339-[    0.410017] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

340-[    0.410211] NetLabel: Initializing

341-[    0.410272] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

342-[    0.410329] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

343-[    0.410395] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

344-[    0.410539] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

345-[    0.410727] hpet0: 3 comparators, 32-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

346:[    0.411970] Switching to clocksource hpet

347-[    0.412033] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

348-[    0.417784] pnp: PnP ACPI init

349-[    0.417848] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

350-[    0.418361] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-ff]

351-[    0.418364] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

352-[    0.418367] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

353-[    0.418369] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

354-[    0.418372] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

355-[    0.418374] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

356-[    0.418376] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

357-[    0.418378] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

358-[    0.418380] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

359-[    0.418382] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

360-[    0.418384] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

361-[    0.418387] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

362-[    0.418389] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

363-[    0.418391] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

364-[    0.418393] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

365-[    0.418395] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

366-[    0.418398] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x80000000-0xf7ffffff window]

--

548-[    0.725434] radeon 0000:01:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

549-[    0.725610] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (RS880 0x1002:0x9712 0x1179:0xFDE4).

550-[    0.725712] [drm] register mmio base: 0x92200000

551-[    0.725769] [drm] register mmio size: 65536

552-[    0.726607] ATOM BIOS: Tos_Berlin10AD

553-[    0.726716] radeon 0000:01:05.0: VRAM: 256M 0x00000000C0000000 - 0x00000000CFFFFFFF (256M used)

554-[    0.726801] radeon 0000:01:05.0: GTT: 512M 0x00000000A0000000 - 0x00000000BFFFFFFF

555-[    0.726977] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=256M, BAR=256M

556-[    0.727089] [drm] RAM width 32bits DDR

557-[    0.727210] [TTM] Zone  kernel: Available graphics memory: 440678 kiB.

558-[    0.727272] [TTM] Zone highmem: Available graphics memory: 901114 kiB.

559-[    0.727331] [TTM] Initializing pool allocator.

560-[    0.727413] [drm] radeon: 256M of VRAM memory ready

561-[    0.727472] [drm] radeon: 512M of GTT memory ready.

562-[    0.727545] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

563-[    0.727603] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

564-[    0.727691] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

565-[    0.727752] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

566-[    0.728589] [drm] Loading RS780 Microcode

567-[    1.680096] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2194.504 MHz.

568:[    1.680161] Switching to clocksource tsc

569-[   61.920152] r600_cp: Failed to load firmware "radeon/R600_rlc.bin"

570-[   61.920219] [drm:r600_startup] *ERROR* Failed to load firmware!

571-[   61.920277] radeon 0000:01:05.0: disabling GPU acceleration

572-[   61.921402] radeon 0000:01:05.0: f6250a00 unpin not necessary

573-[   61.921459] radeon 0000:01:05.0: f6250a00 unpin not necessary

574-[   61.922328] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

575-[   61.922420] [drm] Connector 0:

576-[   61.922475] [drm]   VGA

577-[   61.922531] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e40 0x7e40 0x7e44 0x7e44 0x7e48 0x7e48 0x7e4c 0x7e4c

578-[   61.922614] [drm]   Encoders:

579-[   61.922669] [drm]     CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1

580-[   61.922725] [drm] Connector 1:

581-[   61.922780] [drm]   LVDS

582-[   61.922836] [drm]   DDC: 0x7e50 0x7e50 0x7e54 0x7e54 0x7e58 0x7e58 0x7e5c 0x7e5c

583-[   61.922919] [drm]   Encoders:

584-[   61.922974] [drm]     LCD1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_LVTMA

585-[   61.932690] [drm] Radeon display connector VGA-1: No monitor connected or invalid EDID

586-[   61.984792] [drm] Radeon display connector LVDS-1: Found valid EDID

587-[   61.984934] [drm] radeon: power management initialized

588-[   62.999063] [drm] fb mappable at 0x80040000

```

And the pastebin is here: http://pastebin.com/wnwewwpd

In the dmesg output, I'm noticing that it is failing to load firmware radeon/R600_rcl.bin.  I suppose that could be the problem.  I remember putting that line in the kernel config, following the instructions here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml.  However, it wouldn't compile, so I took it out.  Is it complaining because I need to include this in the kernel, or because it trying to find it when it shouldn't be, and I need to disable that somehow?

Thanks for the help.

----------

## nicksmaddog

Got it working!  Found this thread: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/r600_cp-failed-to-load-firmware-radeon-r600_rlc-bin-791940/.

I needed to change CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR from "firmware" to "/lib/firmware" and all is well now.

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.

----------

